# Concrete slab edge thermal break at garage door



## Harrye (Apr 18, 2018)

My question is about the thermal break across the garage bay doors, for example in a maintenance garage where large heavy trucks will be driving. The thermal break is necessary per the energy code (NYS ECCC C402.2.5) to keep from bleeding heat from inside to outside the building. What is the best way to accomplish this?

A steel plate to protect the insulation at the thermal break?

Alternatively could we use a steel L channel that is 2"x something to cover the top of the foam?  The question about this is how to secure the piece of insulation/L channel steel in place also to avoid thermal bridging.

Our structural engineer has some concerns about differential movement of the slab and perimeter footing if they are not tied together.


----------



## Harrye (Apr 18, 2018)

Use a parking garage expansion joint cover?

https://wbacorp.com/products/parkin...decks-garages/wabo-elastoflex-parking-series/


----------



## Builder Bob (Apr 20, 2018)

Great example, however does nothing to relieve the concerns of differential settlement of the two slabs.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 20, 2018)

What is wrong with tying them together with the expansion joints within the bays?


----------



## Harrye (Apr 20, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> What is wrong with tying them together with the expansion joints within the bays?


Thermal bridging?  Companies make devices that have rebar on both sides to connect two items together without thermal bridging.

http://www.contechaccessories.com/o...tural-thermal-break/concrete-connections-80mm


----------



## JPohling (Apr 20, 2018)

lead time from Ireland.................


----------



## Harrye (Apr 20, 2018)

JPohling said:


> lead time from Ireland.................


https://www.schock-na.com/en-us/slab-edge


----------

